# Mateo at the Lake: Video and photos :)



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

We spent a week at a family cottage on Lake Erie...so much fun! 

Nice to get away from the big bad city; I think we both needed some fresh air and to hear the crickets... and splash in the waves. 

Here is Mateo and my niece's dog, Zoe (10 month old hound mix whom my niece didn't believe liked water- ha!)


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Some photos:









(At a rest stop along the way)









(The Lake)









(With Zoe)









(In the surf with a stick)









(Checking out the view)


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

And some more...









(Crashing between my sister and niece)









(Standing guard on the seawall)









(Just because I liked the profile shot)









(The long gaze towards the horizon...)

Thanks for viewing!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

He is soooooooooooooooo stinking cute. I think he wants to move there. Those lakes must be so beautiful.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Ha--- I think he would like to move there; he really loves the water, especially. 

Well, we're already planning to return next summer...:thumb:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

So I take it his surgery and recovery went smoothly and were a great success? 

That must have been a really nice escape from the city. Looks like a wonderful relaxing place.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> So I take it his surgery and recovery went smoothly and were a great success?
> 
> That must have been a really nice escape from the city. Looks like a wonderful relaxing place.


His surgery seems to have been successful; x-rays will be taken in a few months to see what's going on inside. But, really, he is strong, and the limp is barely noticeable for the most part.
Funny, because the water was so shallow so far out, he was actually doing some "underwater treadmill" exercises for the most part, lol.

But---- we did get to swim together! At one point, when he was in the water, my 2 nephews came down and jumped in the water... and then my brother. It looked like so much fun that I joined them and went in the water with my yoga pants and t-shirt. Ah, who cares?! I went way out where the water was deeper and Mateo followed me... really a lot of fun. Although I did get clawed by one of his really sharp dew claws (does anybody trim those?). His other nails are short and nubby.

Next time I want to stay longer...


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

Sooooo cute, what is his temperament like? I have known 4 dogues, they all had such totally diferent personalities, does he like strangers?


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

leilaquinn said:


> Sooooo cute, what is his temperament like? I have known 4 dogues, they all had such totally diferent personalities, does he like strangers?


Mateo is like his parents (whom I have met)-- pretty mellow, and good-natured. Having been socialized a lot in this city crammed with people, he is open with strangers; he pretty much loves everybody--- not in the way of "OMG I have to jump all over you" kind of thing, but he is just friendly towards people. Even his guarding instinct hasn't really kicked in yet (although when I walk him at night when it's dark, he is more wary and "alert.") He's only 15 months, so I am curious to see how his personality continues to develop...


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Mateo is SUCH a big handsome boy. I love me DDB's. He looks absolutely in Heaven running through the waves!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Mateo seems to find a way to have fun no matter where he is at!
I am glad that you said that it was a stick in the water. At first glance, it looked like it was a snake.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

Awww. They are having so much fun. He's a very lovely boy. 

Tracy
xx


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

Cool, i knew 2 who were very friendly with everyone, but my brother in law's brother has one who is very very wary of strangers and i was told to never make eye contact or risk a bite! I understand that mastifs aren't lioe labs or pit bulls,but that made me a bit uncomfortable as this dog lives in center city philly.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

leilaquinn said:


> Cool, i knew 2 who were very friendly with everyone, but my brother in law's brother has one who is very very wary of strangers and i was told to never make eye contact or risk a bite! I understand that mastifs aren't lioe labs or pit bulls,but that made me a bit uncomfortable as this dog lives in center city philly.


Yikes! A bite from a mastiff would not be something I would want to endure; they've got some serious chompers... 

The two major things that were important to me in terms of breeding lines were temperament and health, Good looks are a bonus.  That said, I can't imagine walking around with a 120-150 pound dog that has aggressive tendencies towards people...especially in the middle of a large city. :shocked:


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

HAHA! LOVED the video! hes such a doll! how was the water? swimming season is done for us, lake is WAYY to cold now has been since the begining of august sadly.
i was curious if you have to be extra dilligant about keeping his wrinkles dry? i could imagine they could cause skin issues if not keppt in check.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

xchairity_casex said:


> HAHA! LOVED the video! hes such a doll! how was the water? swimming season is done for us, lake is WAYY to cold now has been since the begining of august sadly.
> i was curious if you have to be extra dilligant about keeping his wrinkles dry? i could imagine they could cause skin issues if not keppt in check.


You are up near Lake Superior, right? Well, Lake Erie down south was very warm! Mostly because the tide was so low that the sun kept the part we were in pretty mild.

About the wrinkles-- yeah, I do wipe them, but I'm not obsessive about it. With all the water he gets into (sprinklers, rivers, fountains, etc.) he hasn't had an issue with them becoming gunky or anything. But I do dry in between them as much as I can...


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Oh Mateo, how I love thee


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i would probably be one of those people who became obsessive about cleaning my dogs wrinkles lol!


----------



## Ziggersmom (Jul 4, 2012)

That is such a beautiful video! I really enjoyed watching it. Thank you for sharing!  Mateo is such a stud!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow Zoe is a maniac on springs. LOL And Mateo looks like he is having a blast! What a fun time. It took Dozer a long time to realize water was okay to touch. LOL. 

He has a lovely profile.


----------

